# yamato shrimp die



## bosimao (Nov 2, 2004)

hi can any1 help how come my yamato shrimp put in my tank less than 30min all die ? my water tempr is around 26 to 27 can any1 help :<


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Can you tell us a little bit about the tank you were keeping them in? Was the tank cycled? Did you treat the water with water conditioners (treat chlorine and chloramines)? How long has this tank been set up?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

In addition to PG's questions; did you float the bag to get the bag temp to the same temp as the tank before releasing them.
Was there a big difference in water qualities between the water they came from compared to the tank you put them in?

Since they died within 30 minutes, they had to have suffered some sort of shock when they were put into your tank.


----------



## bosimao (Nov 2, 2004)

erm ... my tank set up got about 6month liaoz all my fish are ok and i did not float the bag to get the bag temp to the same temp as the tank before releasing them.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That was probably the cause of their quick deaths. Shrimp have to be accumulated just like fish do.


----------



## bosimao (Nov 2, 2004)

icic thankz for all the help.If you want to put the shrimp in your tank how you will put ?


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Remove some of the water from the LFS bag, then float the bag in your tank, adding a cupful of the tank water to the bag every 5 minutes or so, for about 1/2 hour. This will give time for the shrimps to adapt to your tank water conditions. Thereafter catch the critters out and observe the animals for any further adverse reaction. Of course if your tank conditions aren't optimal, they will suffer in any case. Shrimp are less tolerant of high ammonia/nitrite/nitrate/heavy metal levels than fish. 

p.s. I don't think many folks here understand Singlishisms like 'liaoz' on this forum.


----------



## bosimao (Nov 2, 2004)

oic i still got 1 more Q want to ask can Cherry Shrimp mix with Bee Shrimp ???


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Most shrimp can be put together with no problems...Amano, Tiger, Cherry's, Crystals, Green, and Bee shrimp can be kept together. The only negative factor is that some shrimp may interbreed, creating hybrids.


----------



## bosimao (Nov 2, 2004)

oh ok thankz for all the help :>


----------

